# 100 vatios de audio con 1,5 voltios



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2009)

*100 vatios de audio con 1,5 voltios *

Fecha de publicación: 8 de octubre 2009 


*Audium Semiconductor* ha lanzado un IC amplificador de potencia de audio que, en los niveles normales de escucha, es 20 veces más eficiente que los dispositivos de la competencia, tales como amplificador de Clase D, sin comprometer la calidad de audio.
El *AS1001* opera desde un suministro nominal de 1,5 V de energía y proporciona 100 W de potencia pico de salida.
El amplificador es tan eficiente que la batería de altavoces amplificados potencia pueden durar hasta 10 meses en un conjunto de cuatro baterías 'C', reproduciendo durante tres horas por día. 

El amplificador permite el desarrollo de equipos de audio más pequeños, más frescos, minimizar la red de potencia de alimentación, con menor número de "Desperdicio" de calor.
Las aplicaciones incluyen altavoces totalmente inalámbricos, cine en casa, altavoces de sonido surround y altavoces con alimentación con batería de viaje. Futuro Audium ICs los formatos MP3 y estaciones de acoplamiento USB altavoces. 

La arquitectura AS1001 utiliza técnicas patentadas para minimizar tanto las pérdidas de potencia de salida fija y dependiente de las pérdidas de potencia variable.
Mediante cambios en el tipo y tasa de modulación logra minimizar las pérdidas de conmutación.
Power Rail significa el cambio que el amplificador funciona de manera eficiente por un carril de baja tensión mayor parte del tiempo, con un convertidor DC-DC de conducción impulsar transistores más extrema tensión en los picos de audio. 

Orientado a aplicaciónes con bajas capacidades de potencia con baterías el AS1001 es un solo paquete 64QFN y opera directamente desde un 0.8V - 1.8V de alimentación (compatible con, por ejemplo, pilas alcalinas y de Ni-MH).

Más información 
http://www.audiumsemi.com 

Nota del "Ratón" que postea:
Por favor No empiecen discusiones sobre "La potencia", el valor 100W sale por comparaciones de rendimientos.
La parte más interesante del tema es como se logra mejorar el rendimiento mediante la aplicación de varios métodos combinados de modulación.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 13, 2009)

...

Sorprendente, esto aún es clase D?...
Más sorprendente aún, en el mismo IC se incluye un conversor DC-DC?

... Sin palabras.

Buscando en la pagina web no encontre la potencia rms a distintas impedancias. ¿Por qu es un secreto?.


----------

